# Halloween Funko Pops?



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

anybody? Just me?

new obsession coz...you know...i don't spend enough on the Boney BUnch every year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've got Jack & Sally, Jack as The Pumpkin King & a Nosferatu.




























The are something I swore I wouldn't collect & now I can't help it. I'd have waaay more than I have now if I didn't restrain myself.

I also have some Adventure Time ones (Jake, Finn, Flame Princess & the Lich King), Joey Ramone & just got a Freddie Mercury in his Harlequin bodysuit. I have another Freddie Mercury coming soon (Wembley Freddie in his iconic yellow leather jacket).

There's a couple others but I can't remember what they are right now. I'm not a fan of the ones that you look at & say "Well...it could be....". Like if I just saw them out of the package with no context I'd have no idea who they are.Some of the Stranger Things ones are like that for me.

Fetish Angry Leather Jacket Guy? Son of one of the Village People? No...it's Billy from Stranger Things.









Ummm....Kid With a Camera...a Paparazzi? OK...um...I give...it's Jonathan from Stranger Things.









I really want the original Universal Monsters ones & will get them eventually, no matter what the price.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I've got Jack & Sally, Jack as The Pumpkin King & a Nosferatu.
> 
> 
> The are something I swore I wouldn't collect & now I can't help it. I'd have waaay more than I have now if I didn't restrain myself.
> ...


^^this. I bought my ds some for xmas--star wars xmas themed characters...then i found out what a HUGE array of subjects FUNKO has. I have to limit myself to Disney and halloween/horror stuff. (mostly) 

This week I got a metallic creature from the black lagoon, elvira as the mummy, frankenstein, the wolfman and the invisible man. I still need dracula and an actual Universal mummy. And the Pumpkin King, a Hello Neighbor pumpkin and some others. I gotta control myself!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I gotta control myself!


Same here.

Forgot I also have the Wendigo from Hannibal. 

I think I'm going to stick to the monsters. I've got the Universal Monster ones on my wish list & might ask for Frankie for my birthday. I noticed they have a new version of him out & he's.....waitforit........HOLDING A DAISY!! And all the gods help us, there's TWO VERSIONS OF HIM!!!










OK, went down the googlehole..HERMAN MUNSTER!!









They apparently have several lines of things that look different too like this stuff:
https://www.funko.com/products/all/brands/hikari

I've almost bought some of the American Horror ones, Twisty, Myrtle maybe but didn't. I'd still like each version of Pennywise, just one Tim Curry & one Skaarsgard.

They've really expanded their offerings, Dorbz, Pocket Pops, plushies. They've also headed into the Pez market which is a double danger for me since I collect Pez. Though I've cut waaaay back on those too.
https://www.funko.com/search?q=pez8/

I own the Jack Skellington Pez & have ordered the Pumpkin King one & will work my way through all of these at some point in the near future.









There's also a movie on Netflix called "Making Fun: The Story of Funko." It's the story of the company.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i have a skaarsgard Pennywise...not crazy about the Tim Curry altho i would LOVE a Dr. Frankenfurter pop.

I still need a dracula and mummy and bride for the universal line. I'd LOVE a Nosferatue...he is SIKK!


----------



## SATX (Jul 20, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i have a skaarsgard Pennywise...not crazy about the Tim Curry altho i would LOVE a Dr. Frankenfurter pop.
> 
> I still need a dracula and mummy and bride for the universal line. I'd LOVE a Nosferatue...he is SIKK!


There was an entire line of Rocky Horror pop's a couple of years ago, might be able to find him online for a decent price.

I've got just about the entire horror film line and even some of the game ones from Resident Evil. I'll post a picture of them later.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i want these! Walgreen's will have an exclusive Fester with a light bulb in his mouth and Funko will have an exclusive Lurch holding Thing.

https://www.popinabox.us/funko/late...ters=en_characterSeries_content:Addams+Family


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

There's a Pop of Sam from Trick 'R Treat that was the only Pop I ever wanted, but then my husband started collecting other ones so now I have a bunch from other things. Sam is my only Halloween one.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

kuroneko said:


> There's a Pop of Sam from Trick 'R Treat that was the only Pop I ever wanted, but then my husband started collecting other ones so now I have a bunch from other things. Sam is my only Halloween one.


i bought a 'Sam' on ebay the other day for $13.99...i'm such a novice that i didn't realize it was fake. Lol. But it's ok. I like him and I'm not paying $100+ for a real one. I would like to get Annabelle, tho.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i bought a 'Sam' on ebay the other day for $13.99...i'm such a novice that i didn't realize it was fake. Lol. But it's ok. I like him and I'm not paying $100+ for a real one. I would like to get Annabelle, tho.


Really? They're a $100 now on the secondary market and people are selling fakes? Pops really have become like beanie babies. I don't think mine is fake, but I'm not sure at this point. I think it's the only one we purchased on Amazon. We've purchased at least 50 real Pops and I don't see anything obvious about Sam that might make me question the authenticity of the Pop.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

30 of the Rarest Funko Pops
https://www.thegamer.com/rare-funko-pop-toys-worth/


I own none of these.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

kuroneko said:


> Really? They're a $100 now on the secondary market and people are selling fakes? Pops really have become like beanie babies. I don't think mine is fake, but I'm not sure at this point. I think it's the only one we purchased on Amazon. We've purchased at least 50 real Pops and I don't see anything obvious about Sam that might make me question the authenticity of the Pop.


yeah, i'm pretty sure mine is a fake. $13.99 for a $100 pop. but i'm ok with it like i said. I have no intention of ever re-selling.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm oooooohhhhhnooooooo & YAAAAYYYYY because Zulily has Funko Pops today! I want ALL OF T HEM!!!
https://www.zulily.com/e/funko-3508...rigger_favoriteBrands_ymalEvent1CTA_100114906

I'll get back to ya on what I bought because I KNOW I'm buying SOMETHING today!nThe keychains...yes...ohthekeychainscanbejustifiedrightRIGHT?!?!?

For you other collectors, there's also a ton of Bethany Lowe stuff today!
https://www.zulily.com/e/bethany-lo...Trigger_favoriteBrands_favEvent1cta_100114906


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I put a TON in my cart, hit $200 & said "YIPES!" so I left to go to lunch & do some other errands & a calmer head prevailed & I got it down to $96 instead!!

I got a bunch of NBC ones that I didn't have & few others.
First the non-Halloween one:
Jareth because we both love Bowie, this movie & character so much so I'm justifying this as a gift to my husband.










The keychains. I almost bought more of these because you can get them for less than $5 but I skipped a few.
Elvira, also a husband gift because he's got the big fat hots for her. I like her too but in a different way if ya know whutta mean!










Pennywise (Skaarsgard version). Saw the Curry version & I just don't dig it as much. 









Freddy Kruger










Snowman Jack 









Vampire Teddy & Undead Duck









Dr. Finkelstein









The Mayor & Barrel









Oogie Boogie with spider & dice









Shock









Lock


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Since the first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem I'd like to day that my name is RogerClyneIsAGod & I'm a Funko-holic.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i bought the Nosferatu and a Kingdom Hearts Halloween Donald and Goofy. As well as an Overwatch Mercy Witch. 

Um...i think I need a 12 step group.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

This one is coming out in April. I think I will get it, I'm always a sucker for the Pops that have 2 things in them....the pop and the a smaller sidekick, especially in the horror / fantasy genre.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just ordered 3 more NBC Funko Pez on Amazon, Sally, Oogie, Vampire Teddy & Pumpkin King Jack. I may switch to collecting the Funko Pez instead of the figures because 1)they're smaller so easier to store & display & 2)they're cheaper.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i just gotta stop! I had to order THREE baseball bat cases to display them. I got these and several more this week...two of them are the Kingdom Hearts Halloween Donald and Goofy.


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

I just pre-ordered the Addams Family Funko Pops from Amazon (so excited!). I already have (and LOVE) my Sanderson Sisters trio from Hocus Pocus.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Cwikhart said:


> I just pre-ordered the Addams Family Funko Pops from Amazon (so excited!). I already have (and LOVE) my Sanderson Sisters trio from Hocus Pocus.


yeah, i need them...including the Fester with the lightbulb. the jury is still out on lurch. 

I'm waiting til tomorrow to pick up my baseball cases so i can take my pops out and display them in my halloween 'room'.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GAH!! THERE'S AN ENDORA PRE-ORDER!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

yeah, i'm still on the fence about Endora. BUT I did pre-order the addams family--morticia and gomez. I want the Walgreen's Fester with the light bulb and I dunno about Lurch yet. 

here's what I have for Halloween/creepy stuff now.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

New & different ones, including Pez this time on Zulily!
https://www.zulily.com/e/fun-with-f...ingID=1523367&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET18_1523367


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

there's a rumor going around that there will be 2 new Sanderson Sisters at Walgreen's this Halloween.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I've got Jack & Sally, Jack as The Pumpkin King & a Nosferatu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are releasing mystery minis of the universal monsters. https://www.entertainmentearth.com/...MIi_qCrr2o4gIVqBitBh3NVQbxEAQYAiABEgL04fD_BwE


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

found a photo (not concept art) of Lurch from the Addams Family. I have Gomez (a chase with fencing epee) and Morticia. I really want Fester with the lightbulb...not so sure about Lurch...def not interested in Wednesday or Pugsley.

there's going to be a release at end of summer for a Madame Leota, Haunted Mansion bride, mummy and opera singer. I want the Leota and the opera singer. I don't have any more info besides this:


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I got my non-Halloween Bob Ross Funko Pez today!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

lol...i don't understand the Bob Ross thing. 

I got my Morticia Addams and Gertrude Eldridge (from the female Ghostbusters movie) today. I am definitly going to need more display cases.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I used to watch him on PBS in the 80s, long before it was a cool thing to do & just found him fascinating with his "happy little trees" & that huge Afro. I couldn't get over how he could create an entire landscape painting in 30 minutes real time (more or less).

Oddly enough he was in the military & was the guy that had to be mean to the recruits & yelled at you all the time, a Sergeant in..wait....the Air Force. He painted in his off time & said when he got out of the service he wouldn't yell at anyone any more.

He started the whole ASMR thing & never knew it! He also died waaay too young, 52, from lymphoma.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I used to watch him on PBS in the 80s, long before it was a cool thing to do & just found him fascinating with his "happy little trees" & that huge Afro. I couldn't get over how he could create an entire landscape painting in 30 minutes real time (more or less).
> 
> Oddly enough he was in the military & was the guy that had to be mean to the recruits & yelled at you all the time, a Sergeant in..wait....the Air Force. He painted in his off time & said when he got out of the service he wouldn't yell at anyone any more.
> 
> He started the whole ASMR thing & never knew it! He also died waaay too young, 52, from lymphoma.


f*ck lymphoma. My son has been fighting it for 3.5 yrs now...it's a vicious b*tch.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry wickedwillingwench, I know what you're going through. My husband got what they kept calling a "good" cancer. Which used to just make me wanna slap 'em all because there's really no such thing.

He had **bigwordsrecitedfrommemory** nodular sclerosing Hodgkins lymphoma, stage 2B about 12 years ago. He's fine now but going through chemo was awful. He didn't have to do radiation for reasons too long to go into here but it was a very long year going to Georgetown for chemo & then up to Johns Hopkins for follow up & a few operations.

I hope you & your son are doing OK. PM me if you ever need a friend to talk to.

I'd forgotten that's how we lost Bob Ross. 

Anyhoo...back to Funko. I'm considering spending a lot of money on that Frankenstein Pop.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, you don't know what it's like really until you've been through it. 

Back to Funko....I think i want Sharon Needles. https://www.hottopic.com/product/fu...inyl-figure-hot-topic-exclusive/11615028.html


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That's cute! 

I hope they get some more Halloween themed ones & not just horror movie ones but I guess there's more money to be made in branded Pops.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> That's cute!
> 
> I hope they get some more Halloween themed ones & not just horror movie ones but I guess there's more money to be made in branded Pops.


yeah, i'm not about Michael Myers and Freddy Krueger and all that. I like good, old fashioned Halloween. <3


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

And if you don't know who that drag queen happens to be, it's just a witch with a pumpkin so it works both ways. 

I know they have the Universal Monsters minis out but I don't particularly want those. I'd also like to see them do some of the Hammer monsters too.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> And if you don't know who that drag queen happens to be, it's just a witch with a pumpkin so it works both ways.
> 
> I know they have the Universal Monsters minis out but I don't particularly want those. I'd also like to see them do some of the Hammer monsters too.


i don't have the Bride of Frankenstein or Dracula but I don't think I need them. I mean..if i got them, i wouldn't throw them away but the Nosferatu speaks to me more than their cute little Dracula.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Zulily has more Funko today!
https://www.zulily.com/e/funko-3660...=1529897&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET03image_1529897


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They do have a couple of Addams Family ones this time around.

I got Betty Boop & another Jack. 

My aunt is a Betty Boop fan & I wanted just the generic Betty Boop & they finally brought it back.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i heard they scrapped the Bewitched line...don't know why.

But they DID make a new Hocus Pocus piece.. https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...nt-hocus-pocus/pc/1005/c/0/sc/3486/176380.uts


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i heard they scrapped the Bewitched line...don't know why.
> 
> But they DID make a new Hocus Pocus piece.. https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...nt-hocus-pocus/pc/1005/c/0/sc/3486/176380.uts


That is soooooo cute! I am not usually into "cute" Halloween but I would make an exception for this!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i heard they scrapped the Bewitched line...don't know why.
> 
> But they DID make a new Hocus Pocus piece.. https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...nt-hocus-pocus/pc/1005/c/0/sc/3486/176380.uts


Well, glad I didn't pre-order Endora. Wonder why they were scrapped? I'd think there'd be interest, I mean they've done a billion obscure ones I've never heard of & I'd think the same demographic that buys the Addams & Munsters would buy Bewitched.

That Hocus Pocus piece is cute. Not my thing but cute. I guess it's just another expansion of their line in general so I bet we see more "scenes" like this.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Love the Hocus Pocus piece.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Well, glad I didn't pre-order Endora. Wonder why they were scrapped? I'd think there'd be interest, I mean they've done a billion obscure ones I've never heard of & I'd think the same demographic that buys the Addams & Munsters would buy Bewitched.
> 
> That Hocus Pocus piece is cute. Not my thing but cute. I guess it's just another expansion of their line in general so I bet we see more "scenes" like this.


i dunno on the Bewitched...I would have bought Endora but maybe stores just did not order it so they pulled the plug.

I love Hocus Pocus...favorite Halloween movie ever. And i think they are going with the 'movie moments' more...they can charge more for them. But i won't buy many...i don't have enough space for them. I DO have the 'It' and a couple more but holding back on lots.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

The movie moments theme sounds like it would be fun. Love the Pennywise in Gutter.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

breaking news: there may be a Stephen King pop coming out...a must have for me! And this:


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

and now we have this...Madame Leota from the Haunted Mansion. There will be several other HM pops released this summer/fall.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Madame Leota is a must have, can't wait to see the rest of the HM pieces


----------



## CrystalV (May 27, 2014)

I only have anime Funkos right now but plan on getting some NBC ones. I’m kind of weird about collecting things. I don’t concern myself as much with having a complete set as I do about having the ones that catch my fancy Lol. 
FYI, you can subscribe to Funko’s mailing list to get updates on new releases and coming soon. Or check the blog. I think I saw ones from the Hocus Pocus movie last time I looked but not 100% sure.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

CrystalV said:


> I only have anime Funkos right now but plan on getting some NBC ones. I’m kind of weird about collecting things. I don’t concern myself as much with having a complete set as I do about having the ones that catch my fancy Lol.
> FYI, you can subscribe to Funko’s mailing list to get updates on new releases and coming soon. Or check the blog. I think I saw ones from the Hocus Pocus movie last time I looked but not 100% sure.


this is me. I like what I like and that's what I collect.
I have the new Mary from HP....i LOVE the scene in 'Master's' house...i laugh every time i see the pop holding the bowl of cheetos.

I am eager to see the other HM pops, too.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

sooo I am a funko addict. I have an entire room in my house devoted to my funkos.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

This isn't really Halloween but a lot of Halloween folks really dig this guy. I like him.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Funko Cereal with figure at Spirit:





Oogie Boogie FunkO's Cereal with Pocket Pop Figure - Disney Villains - Spirithalloween.com


Start off your day with a tasty treat when you pour a bowl of this officially licensed Oogie Boogie FunkO’s Cereal. Not only is this cereal delicious to eat but it also includes a glow in the dark Oogie Boogie Pocket Pop Figure. This green cereal is multigrain flavored and will be sure to help...




www.spirithalloween.com









__





Ursula FunkO’s Cereal with Pocket Pop Figure – Disney Villains - Spirithalloween.com


Reminisce about life under the sea for breakfast when you start your day off with a bowl of this officially licensed Ursula FunkO’s Cereal. Each box of Ursula FunkO’s cereal includes an Ursula Pocket Pop Figure and will no doubt be fun to eat. This purple multigrain cereal is an excellent choice...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I bought the Madame Leota GitD off ebay...it was still cheaper than going to Disneyland.  I haven't been able to snag a Fester with lightbulb yet....And there is a new Herman Munster coming out!


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

Wickedwench said:


> sooo I am a funko addict. I have an entire room in my house devoted to my funkos.


thats so cool! you have any pictures?


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

whats your guys opinion on this glow in the dark aladin one?


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

Joana Brown said:


> whats your guys opinion on this glow in the dark aladin one?


aladdin* whoops


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Not a fan of the new Aladdin in general but it does look like him.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Joana Brown said:


> thats so cool! you have any pictures?


Oh yes just saw this!!


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

Wickedwench said:


> Oh yes just saw this!!
> View attachment 716659
> View attachment 716660
> View attachment 716661
> View attachment 716662


omg these are great! thanks so much for sharing


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

wickedwenches must think alike! My two main Funko categories are Disney and Spooky.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> wickedwenches must think alike! My two main Funko categories are Disney and Spooky.


LOL!!! I have a lot of pops... all of those are 3 deep. But the ones i put up front are my faves. which are mostly disney and scary!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

what do you guys think....if you were going to collect the Addams Family pops which would you prefer? the ones based on original series or the ones from the new movie ?? They are both cute but I can't do both and I can't decide lol


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Is the Funko Pop craze always this intense/competitive? Went to two Targets to pick up the Haunted Mansion little normal looking vinyls for me and the regular pops for a friend, and they were out of everything!!


----------



## Shorty (Aug 29, 2019)

sneakykid said:


> Is the Funko Pop craze always this intense/competitive? Went to two Targets to pick up the Haunted Mansion little normal looking vinyls for me and the regular pops for a friend, and they were out of everything!!


Oh yeah it is, if there's one in particular you want get it asap to be on the safe side. Especially the hot topic in door exclusives, resellers will wait outside to snag 2-3


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> what do you guys think....if you were going to collect the Addams Family pops which would you prefer? the ones based on original series or the ones from the new movie ?? They are both cute but I can't do both and I can't decide lol
> View attachment 719480
> 
> View attachment 719481
> ...


That's tough since they are all adorable. I think I would go for the original series myself, but with my Pop affinity I might just go for both sets. Yes, I have a problem. Haha


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

sneakykid said:


> Is the Funko Pop craze always this intense/competitive? Went to two Targets to pick up the Haunted Mansion little normal looking vinyls for me and the regular pops for a friend, and they were out of everything!!


It's definitely competitive here. I am friends with the manager of our Hot Topic, & she's told me about people waiting for the gate to open so they can wipe out the stock of exclusives.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Shorty said:


> Oh yeah it is, if there's one in particular you want get it asap to be on the safe side. Especially the hot topic in door exclusives, resellers will wait outside to snag 2-3





RiverRat3 said:


> It's definitely competitive here. I am friends with the manager of our Hot Topic, & she's told me about people waiting for the gate to open so they can wipe out the stock of exclusives.


That is crazy! And rude! I wish they would put a limit on how many people can buy. Kind of takes the fun out of it for the rest of us.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

sneakykid said:


> Is the Funko Pop craze always this intense/competitive? Went to two Targets to pick up the Haunted Mansion little normal looking vinyls for me and the regular pops for a friend, and they were out of everything!!


It really depends on the Pop, The Haunted Mansion is going to be popular and they are more hard to come by in general. So many you can walk in and buy without an issue but if it is unique, exclusive or a very popular subject then yes it s competitive. I found 2 of the large Ezra pops at a Target yesterday, had one in my cart and decided I didn't need that large one....thought about getting it and selling it but I decided I didn't want to be that person so he was put back on the shelf. Probably for the next person to come a long and buy him to put on Ebay...sigh


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

RiverRat3 said:


> That's tough since they are all adorable. I think I would go for the original series myself, but with my Pop affinity I might just go for both sets. Yes, I have a problem. Haha


I have sooooo freakin many 100's and I'm ashamed of myself . I just can't do both but I want both but I'm leaning toward original. Once I see the movie who knows, I might end up with the whole lot.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

sneakykid said:


> That is crazy! And rude! I wish they would put a limit on how many people can buy. Kind of takes the fun out of it for the rest of us.


I totally agree. It definitely takes the fun out of it for the rest of us. There should be a limit for sure, especially on exclusives. You can find them on Amazon & eBay but the prices can be crazy high.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I have sooooo freakin many 100's and I'm ashamed of myself . I just can't do both but I want both but I'm leaning toward original. Once I see the movie who knows, I might end up with the whole lot.


Oh, I totally relate. I have way more than I ever thought I would. I told myself it would only be spooky/horror ones, but then I found Nightmare Before Christmas. And Elvira. And the Crow. And pretty soon I was up to my eyeballs in them. But dangit they just keep coming out with cute ones!!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

So i have been in the pop game for a while. One thing to know. some will jump in value and never come back down. Others will jump but then if you are patient they will drop and you can buy them later. anything disney and limited will be worth a bunch. so try to pre order when you can. I just got my metallic ursula... so excited! and my 10 inch ursula pop. I also got my bloody hannibal he's super cool


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Wickedwench said:


> So i have been in the pop game for a while. One thing to know. some will jump in value and never come back down. Others will jump but then if you are patient they will drop and you can buy them later. anything disney and limited will be worth a bunch. so try to pre order when you can. I just got my metallic ursula... so excited! and my 10 inch ursula pop. I also got my bloody hannibal he's super cool


Is it random if the price will go up or down over time?


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

not really. if it's a popular theme and is a special edition it's probably going to go up.

check out pop price guide.com it has a very large searchable database that takes the average ebay sales of an item over different increments of time.

but obviously limited edition items are worth more and usually hold value. So almost anything from funki fridays (a san diego comic con adjacent event) will be worth several hundred dollars as they are always extremely limited quantities. 
nbc, disney (classic) star wars. all super collectable on their own then add that funko is collectable on its own and you can be sure the value will probably go up. But do not purchase funko with the hopes of reselling. 

If you are getting into it to make money you are in it for the wrong reasons. I have a couple duplicates that even though they are high value are still not selling. because the ones that were paying that already got theirs. LOL

Sorry that was super long!



sneakykid said:


> Is it random if the price will go up or down over time?


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Wickedwench said:


> not really. if it's a popular theme and is a special edition it's probably going to go up.
> 
> check out pop price guide.com it has a very large searchable database that takes the average ebay sales of an item over different increments of time.
> 
> ...


No worries on the length! I like how you explained everything! Thanks for all the info!

So basically the Haunted Mansion ones will never go down in price...darn. I will keep checking back in at Target!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

LOL!!!! Well if it is sold out on target it will probably stay that way. But there are a few other websites to check. You can always check out facebook marketplace and mercari. When buying from facebook of mercari make sure you cross reference in the pop price guide. Some people try to really bump up the value. like ppg will have it at 40 and someone on FB is trying to get 75...

Edited to remove big apple collectables - i just heard tell that they are sending fakes... so do not risk it!


sneakykid said:


> No worries on the length! I like how you explained everything! Thanks for all the info!
> 
> So basically the Haunted Mansion ones will never go down in price...darn. I will keep checking back in at Target!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Our local Hot Topic is not allowed to discuss Funko Pops at all over the phone.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

yes


sneakykid said:


> Is the Funko Pop craze always this intense/competitive? Went to two Targets to pick up the Haunted Mansion little normal looking vinyls for me and the regular pops for a friend, and they were out of everything!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

you would think they'd limit to like 2 per person for the first week or so. Being a pig just pisses me off. Selfish people suck.



RiverRat3 said:


> It's definitely competitive here. I am friends with the manager of our Hot Topic, & she's told me about people waiting for the gate to open so they can wipe out the stock of exclusives.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Wickedwench said:


> So i have been in the pop game for a while. One thing to know. some will jump in value and never come back down. Others will jump but then if you are patient they will drop and you can buy them later. anything disney and limited will be worth a bunch. so try to pre order when you can. I just got my metallic ursula... so excited! and my 10 inch ursula pop. I also got my bloody hannibal he's super cool


i don't think it holds true on Disney anymore...the ones that are wide-spread release won't go up. Now that Disney sees the huge demand, they will have bigger production runs because they make nothing from the secondary market. We've seen this with Splash Mountain v Alice/Teacup. Haunted Mansion (and Disney in general) WILL be popular but they're smart enough to eventually get enough supply out there to meet demand unless it's a convention exclusive or something like that.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Think i need this guy to go with my Sanderson sisters.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Absolutely need Billy!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Think i need this guy to go with my Sanderson sisters.
> View attachment 732247


I just ordered him... he's a Spirit exclusive...


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Me too 🎃


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

wickedwillingwench said:


> breaking news: there may be a Stephen King pop coming out...a must have for me! And this:


My walmart had the Stephen King pop figures last month. The only $8.98 there, I think.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Stephen King eh...googles....oh man that doesn't look like Stephen King, that looks like Rando Dude Holding a Book &/Or a Red Ballon & Molly Thing of Evil.











And this one looks like Rando Dude with Blood on His Head Holding a Book & an Axe









I mean this in the nicest possible way, Stephen King has kinda beady eyes & sometimes he has a beard. When I started reading King he had a beard. There's also no mouths on these & the whole visage is what makes King for me. That slightly off grin, the eyes, the beard, etc.

My rule is if someone else sees the Funko on a shelf they have to be able to identify it without the box. This would not be possible with these Funkos of King.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Think i need this guy to go with my Sanderson sisters.
> View attachment 732247


Oooh I have too many but I neeeed it


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

My wife got me these 3 last year for Halloween.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

My daughter and I have been doing a Funko Pop advent calendar every Christmas, comes with the tiny pops, they don't take up much room but still cute.
Now we have a Halloween one coming out, only 13 days instead of 24 which of course makes sense.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

This one is meant for Xmas but of course it works for Halloween too, depends on how you see the movie


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

JustaBunchOfHocusPocus said:


>


I love this one, had difficulty finding it in stock but then suddenly it was at a couple of places


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I really want the Victor with scraps and it is the one that I can't find. They are preorders but that one is sold out everywhere I've looked. If anyone sees it let me know please.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

disembodiedvoice said:


> up.
> I really want the Victor with scraps and it is the one that I can't find. They are preorders but that one is sold out everywhere I've looked. If anyone sees it let me know please.


I think it is on Amazon as a pre order for a couple of sellers but it is more than the normal price. I had preordered but cancelled because I have too many Halloween funko pops pre ordered already. 


disembodiedvoice said:


> I really want the Victor with scraps and it is the one that I can't find. They are preorders but that one is sold out everywhere I've looked. If anyone sees it let me know please.


for


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

amuck amuck said:


> I think it is on Amazon as a pre order for a couple of sellers but it is more than the normal price. I had preordered but cancelled because I have too many Halloween funko pops pre ordered already.
> 
> for


Yeah I saw a couple sellers asking 19.99, I'm not going to pay that. I know I will find it for a more normal price. For regular pops I won't pay more than 10 bucks. 

Which did you preorder ? they had so many in the Funkoween that I liked, I couldn't decide lol


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Yeah I saw a couple sellers asking 19.99, I'm not going to pay that. I know I will find it for a more normal price. For regular pops I won't pay more than 10 bucks.
> 
> Which did you preorder ? they had so many in the Funkoween that I liked, I couldn't decide lol
> [/QUO TE]
> I ordered the mickey vampire, minnie witch, nbc mayor, all the Universal monster minions except dracula minion which I hope I can find at the store. I also want to find the Trick or Treat Sam. Also ordered the maid from Haunted Mansion. I ordered so many that I think I cancelled Victor the Bride and 4 others I can not remember.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh I want the HM maid too, haven't found her yet, sold out everywhere. I'm hoping to find her later. Is the Sam a new one or from a couple years ago ? I got the sam from years ago in secret reaper , love him. I haven't seen a mayor either. I was late to the party I guess


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Did you get the Hocus Pocus Billy from Spirit ?


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Just ordered "Eddie"


----------



## HalloweenVamp (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i want an unmasked Sam.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

can't remember if this was mentioned but have you all checked out Box Lunch? We have such a store in our mall, and of course they have a website...everything they sell gives some money to help needy people with food....they sell funkos and merchandise associated with


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I just ordered the Bart Raven one!

Love Treehouse of Horror!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i ordred the HM maid from popinabox
i got Vampire Krusty and Zombie bart too


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Just ordered E.A.P.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

there's a poe with a book and a Poe with a skull, too


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> there's a poe with a book and a Poe with a skull, too


 I saw those they are cute too, but I'm a sucker for ravens😉
I saw that in 2016 they kept referencing a Vincent Price Pop that was supposed to be released.
Does anyone know if it ever was? Can't find anything that says it was actually made.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

My collection at my work office:


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Nox Eterna said:


> I saw that in 2016 they kept referencing a Vincent Price Pop that was supposed to be released.
> Does anyone know if it ever was? Can't find anything that says it was actually made.


Oh I'd LOVE that one if it's ever made. Guess there's rights to be acquired for his "likeness" I guess. I mean, they don't exactly LOOK like the people or characters but still, I'm sure it's about rights.

I was excited for the Bewitched ones too & those never happened either. I was totally gonna buy an Endora but it never happened.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i searched and did not find Vincent Price so I guess they didn't. Maybe his daughter didn't give the rights.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i searched and did not find Vincent Price so I guess they didn't. Maybe his daughter didn't give the rights.


EEEEEEEEEEE Vincent Price as "Father" from Edward Scissorhands being released today at 11 Pacific time!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

but he looks like Stan Lee to me...lol. I def want frankenfreddy and maybe the skeleton from corpse bride.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> but he looks like Stan Lee to me...lol. I def want frankenfreddy and maybe the skeleton from corpse bride.


 Not the character I would have hoped for, but I'll take what I can get for now.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

joossa said:


> My collection at my work office:


Do you work for the studios, too? I am at WB.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

wickedwillingwench said:


> but he looks like Stan Lee to me...lol.


I agree he's off my "must have list" now. Some people & things just seem to make better Pops than others.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i got the Minions as Frankenstein and the bride yesterday...







they are so damn cute that I had to order the mummy, too.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

fine, fine...i also ordered the walgreen's dracula, too.









my other halloween funkos are trickling in. The halloween minnie witch on a broom is adorable. And somehow I got 2 sets of Sanderson sisters on their flying mops. If my sister doesn't want them, I'll probably just throw them in with the other couple of thousand we are donating to the children's hospitals in the New England area.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I got a Mayor & Scowling Jack today. I'd forgotten I'd ordered them.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> fine, fine...i also ordered the walgreen's dracula, too.
> View attachment 734969
> 
> 
> my other halloween funkos are trickling in. The halloween minnie witch on a broom is adorable. And somehow I got 2 sets of Sanderson sisters on their flying mops. If my sister doesn't want them, I'll probably just throw them in with the other couple of thousand we are donating to the children's hospitals in the New England area.


Did you order him from Walgreen? I could not find him online and the stores in my area have nothing. I did get the others ordered from Amazon. They are adorable. Also ordered the Mickey and Minnie. Thanks


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i think i ordered him from ebay. sometimes it's just what ya haff to do if you want it bad enough.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i think i ordered him from ebay. sometimes it's just what ya haff to do if you want it bad enough.


Thank you. Amazon finally had someone selling him at a slightly lower price than ebay. Had to have him for the set.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I love this one, had difficulty finding it in stock but then suddenly it was at a couple of places


I ended up getting that one! I'm so happy I ordered it when I did.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Nox Eterna said:


> Not the character I would have hoped for, but I'll take what I can get for now.



LOL! Right!?! Out of all the Vincent Price characters where he had a starring role and they pick that one. 

My favorite would be House of Wax but that probably wouldn't be the one they'd pick either.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

He's got a thin face & Funko is round so not sure how they'd make him look more Vincent Price-like with the regular Funko head as a base. 

Now if they took those skelly heads to start THEN it might look more Vincent Price-like. Or if they went full character & went with Phibes under the mask look or Egghead from Batman, I dunno, I just know I can't buy that one since it looks like Stan Lee or some other generic old man. 

The only way it'd be recognizable is if it were displayed with all the other Edward Scissorhands Funkos & I'm just not going to buy all of them to make ONE recognizable (& not even sure how recognizable he'd be even with the set).


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I don't collect them but any rockers out there, just heard about this one yesterday on local radio station website:


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

much as I wanna support ozzy, it's a pass on this one. I'm still waiting to hear the Haunted Mansion Organ player is out...i'm making a trip to Disney for that.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Once again, if they hadn't told me on the box that was Ozzy & put the Ozzy tat on his fingers, I'd think it was....I dunno...some rando Droog with bat wings or maybe Johnny Depp doing his version of a dark Willy Wonka.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Once again, if they hadn't told me on the box that was Ozzy & put the Ozzy tat on his fingers, I'd think it was....I dunno...some rando Droog with bat wings or maybe Johnny Depp doing his version of a dark Willy Wonka.


agreed


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think there's certain people & characters that just work better for the original rounded square headed Funko characters. Let's leave Stephen King, Ozzy & Vincent Price to one of their other lines that can be a tad more realistic looking.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i got the Minions as Frankenstein and the bride yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So adorable don’t forget Dave at Walgreens he’s the best lol.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

My order of a few of the nbc funkos from hot topic have been delayed till December! Very disappointed


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Where have I been??? Didn't know there were so many of these & only first heard about them when Sis wanted to buy me an Olaf for Christmas. Saw some really good ones in the pix but I'm not starting to collect stuff at my age...need to downsize. 

Came across these on Walmart.com while searching for something else:










https://www.walmart.com/ip/Funko-POP-Movies-Stephen-King-s-It-Chapter-2-S1-Vinyl-Figures-SET-OF-3-PENNYWISE/272796811?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=1004&&adid=22222222227311477214&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=387723647718&wl4=pla-823809141742&wl5=9021587&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=120801957&wl11=online&wl12=272796811&veh=sem&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6cWN1PDi6wIVQpyzCh0euAjUEAQYBCABEgJfePD_BwE


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i, too, was amazed at the extensive variety in Funko Pops. you name it, it has a Pop. We donated my son's pop collection last month to the local childrens' hospitals in Boston...over 1000.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i was fully prepared to hop over to Disneyworld to obtain this if necessary but it's available online.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone still doing Halloween POPs ? I didn't see a 2021 thread but I could have missed it.

Just a few this year....
Hocus Pocus Dani with Binx, SAm Unmasked, 2 different ones from the Boo Hollow collection ( there are a few more), and Candyman from the new movie. the one with the bees cracks me up for some reason lol


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

I ordered all the Boo Hollow line and it should be coming soon. I am trying to limit what line I buy, trying to stick to just Halloween now because they take up so much space. I have most of the Haunted Mansion, Hocus Pocus and the Halloween Disney that will be displayed. Trying to find space for the Monster cereal pops. The rest of the pops are boxed up in tubs.


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks (Aug 18, 2021)

I actually live in the town where Funko is based. Please buy it supports our local economy haha. It's actually a really fun store to visit if you ever get a chance. I've taken visitors there many times. I don't buy the pops but I've bought t-shirts there. Guess I need to check them out again for Halloween themed stuff.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

I do not think I will get to the Funko shop, I live on the east coast. I have seen youtube tours of it and it does look neat. Best I stay out so I don't get in trouble.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I would love to go to the funko shop. Probably never will but if I get the chance I will jump at it. My bank account will hate me though.

@amuck amuck I got all the boo hollow as well, can't wait to get them. They aren't exactly the Pop line of Funko but I had to have them since they are classic halloween style to me. 

Someone told me that Walgreens is getting exclusive Universal Monsters again this year but I haven't seen any yet. I'm trying to limit what I get now too but if its monsters its hard to resist


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Ohhh, I would love to pick up the Universal monsters at Walgreens. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

